# profile 17.1 - ich sammle jetzt auch Erfahrung

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe lange Zeit mit gentoo zu tun gehabt:

gentoo-stable

und

gentoo-unstable.

Vor kurzem mußte ich meine Festplatte mit einer neuen ersetzen und alles neu installieren.

Zuerst gentoo-stable - vollkommen problemlos

Dann wollte ich gentoo-unstable bauen,

Doch bei eselect profile list gibt es ja seit neuestem unstable nicht mehr, sondern exp.

Ich habe dazu eselect news read 14 geöffnet, um mich einmal kundig zu machen.

Ich bin mir wirklich nicht sicher, ob ich da einsteigen soll, denn die ersten Schritte von

dem bestehenden System zu exp sind ja ziemlich kompliziert.

Vor allem verstehe ich nicht ganz: müssen die ersten Änderungen noch im bestehenden System vorgenommen werden? Oder muß zuerst das Profil gewechselt sein.

Und die Hauptfrage:

Wer hat schon Erfahrungen damit? Und lohnt es sich wirklich, dieses exp einmal zu testen?

Danke im voraus für Stellungnahmen.

Gruß

ManfredLast edited by ManfredB on Sat Sep 29, 2018 8:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mike155

Hallo ManfredB,

meines Erachtens lohnt sich das für den normalen Anwender nicht. 

Ich verwende als Basis Profil 17.0 und stable Pakete. Bei ein paar wenigen Programmen, die ich häufiger nutze oder von denen ich zwingend eine aktuelle Version brauche, bin ich etwas mutiger: hier verwende ich auch unstable Versionen, meistens durch eine entsprechenden Eintrag in /etc/portage/package.keywords. Das führt manchmal zu Problemen und das kostet dann etwas Zeit. Aber da es nur einige wenige Pakete sind, komme ich gut damit zurecht. Generell ist mein Ziel, /etc/portage/package.keywords möglichst klein zu halten - ich räume auch gelegentlich in der Datei auf und werfe nicht mehr benötigte Einträge raus.

Mike

----------

## asturm

Die Profile haben noch nie etwas mit der Wahl von arch oder ~arch in ACCEPT_KEYWORDS zu tun gehabt. Für letzteres bitte einfach bei 17.0 bleiben, wenn du aber am testen von 17.1 und seinen lib32/lib64 Änderungen mitmachen willst, bitte gern.

----------

## mv

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Ich bin mir wirklich nicht sicher, ob ich da einsteigen soll, denn die ersten Schritte von
> 
> dem bestehenden System zu exp sind ja ziemlich kompliziert.

 

Eigentlich nicht. Du brauchst nur genügend Plattenplatz, um die Libraries temporär doppelt zu haben. (Weil sie aus Sicherheitsgründen erst kopiert und dann gelöscht statt verschoben werden.)

Und wenn Du unterhalb von /lib* oder /usr/lib* andere Mount-Punkte hast (etwas mit squashmount), solltest Du diese vorher elminieren. Aber das dürfte wohl eher ein exotischer Fall sein.

 *Quote:*   

> Vor allem verstehe ich nicht ganz: müssen die ersten Änderungen noch im bestehenden System vorgenommen werden? Oder muß zuerst das Profil gewechselt sein.

 

Das steht im news-item: Der eigentliche Wechsel des Profiles ist erst der 8. Schritt.

 *Quote:*   

> Wer hat schon Erfahrungen damit?

 

Ich benutze es seit etwa einem halben Jahr ohne Probleme. Es würde mich überraschen, wenn Du Probleme bekämst (die am Profile liegen).

 *Quote:*   

> Und lohnt es sich wirklich, dieses exp einmal zu testen?

 

Der Hauptvorteil besteht darin, wenn Du selbst ebuilds schreibst: Dann siehst Du sofort, wenn etwas kaputt ist.

Aber irgendwann wirst Du sowieso wechseln (müssen), weil dann Bug-Reports mit älteren Profiles vielleicht nicht mehr akzeptiert werden.

----------

## ManfredB

Ich danke euch sehr für die Stellungnahmen.

Ich bin noch sehr unsicher, ob ich mich wirklich daran mache.

In der /etc/portage/make.conf habe ich

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

eingetragen.

Da ist mir heute aufgefallen, daß in meiner stable-Version nur ein Paket als Update kam,

während bei unstable - wo dieser zusätzliche Eintrag in der make.conf ist,

239 Pakete als Updates kamen.

zB kde-2018.08

Da war ich doch überrascht.

Ist da doch ein Unterschied zwischen den beiden Installationen?

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## mv

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> In der /etc/portage/make.conf habe ich
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"
> 
> eingetragen.

 

Ich würde das nicht machen. Es ist normal, dass Du dann sehr viel mehr Updates hast.

Was Du mit stable und unstable meinst, verstehe ich nicht: Diese Terminologie bezieht sich normalerweise auf ACCEPT_KEYWORDS.

Zwischen Profile 17.0 und Profile 17.1 besteht diesbezüglich auch kein Unterschied.

Zwischen Profile 17.0 und älteren Profiles sind einige Basis-Pakete (z.B. neue gcc-Versionen) möglicherweise als "stable" markiert, während sie im anderen Profile maskiert sind. Aber das betrifft nur ganz wenige Pakete-

----------

## misterjack

 *mv wrote:*   

> Ich benutze es seit etwa einem halben Jahr ohne Probleme.

 

Das kann ich bestätigen, hab drei Rechner hier problemlos auf 17.1 umgestellt. Man muss nur die News durcharbeiten, mehr nicht  :Smile: 

----------

## ManfredB

Ich danke euch sehr für die kontruktiven Hinweise.

Leider muß ich wohl ganz auf gentoo verzichten, gestern ist bei dem Update plötzlich der PC eingefroren,

ich habe nur noch einige Zeilen des config-Prozesses gesehen, die ich sonst nich zu Gesicht bekomme.

Der Rechner hat offensichtlich Probleme mit einigen sehr langen und CPU-fressenden Prozessen.

Schade zwar, aber im Moment kann ich nichts ändern.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## michael_w

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Der Rechner hat offensichtlich Probleme mit einigen sehr langen und CPU-fressenden Prozessen.

 

Könnte auf ein thermisches Problem hindeuten (zu wenig Kühlung?).

----------

## ManfredB

Ja, das wird mein Sohn - wenn er mal wieder etwas Zeit erübrigen kann - überprüfen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

So, liebe Gentoo-Freunde,

heute habe ich mich an Profil 17.1 herangewagt.

1. Ich habe mir die Nr. 14 der News einfach einmal ausgedruckt.

Dadurch konnte ich nichts übersehen.

2. Schritt für Schritt habe ich das genau so gemacht, wie es darin beschrieben ist.

3. Nun werden gerade 8 Pakete - und zwar die am dicksten sind und am längsten brauchen -

erneut installiert.

Leider mußte ich vorher libreoffice deinstallieren, weil wegen Abhängigkeiten eines Paketes 

das Update ausgebremst wurde.

4. emerge --depclean hat mir den installierten Kernel, mit dem ich gebootet habe,

kaputt gemacht - es war kein Makefile mehr vorhanden, was mir sofort Probleme bereitet hat.

Also habe ich den neuesten Kernel-4.18.10 installiert, ich hoffe, daß der nvidia-Treiber zu diesem Kernel passt.

5. Wenn dieses Updates geschafft sind, habe ich nun auch 17.1 auf meinem Rechner,

der erstaunlicherweise mitmacht, nachdem ich makeopts auf -j3 und EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=2"

geändert habe.

Es dauert zwar jetzt alles deutlich länger, aber das ist mir egal, Hauptsache der Rechner spielt mit.

Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie das Ganze sich weiterentwickelt.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## mv

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> 3. Nun werden gerade 8 Pakete - und zwar die am dicksten sind und am längsten brauchen -
> 
> erneut installiert.

 

Dies sollten genau die Pakete sein, die 32-bit Libraries haben. Also z.B. wine.

Und natürlich die Toolchain.

Die wirklich dicken Pakete (Browser und Office) sollten eigentlich keine Neuübersetzung benötigen, wenn ich jetzt nicht gerade etwas übersehe. Zumindest nicht, falls Du bereits auf dem Profile 7.0 warst.

----------

